# Anyone doing the celebrity slim diet?



## traceyAndLee

Hi is anyone doing the celebrity slim diet?
I have just on my first week today - this be the 3rd time im doing this CS diet i love it but i just keep puting the fat back on not more of it only what i lost on it.. so if i go down 2st i put 2st back on and its only ways at xmas time lol :blush:

hope we can do this girls no matter what diet your on .... wud love a buddy for celebrity slim :flower:

tracey x


----------



## suzib76

As long as you keep doing this diet yu will find yourself locked ina cycle where you lose the weight and put it back on again. Any weight loss programme that involves meal replacements can only work for the duration you are on it, it's not sustainable when you go back to eating real food.

The only way to lose it and keep it off is by a healthy diet, by that I mean healthy changes for life, and excersise

I use y fitness pal to track my calories and I can pretty much eat whatever I want as long as it is withing the calorie allowance of the day. This is something that can be done long term, but once you reach goal your calorie allowance will raise allowing you to maintain a good weight but not to put all your loss back on again


----------



## ttc_lolly

^^^ not entirely true. VLCD's or meal replacements work and work very well so long as you follow the refeed programmes correctly and fully. 

OP, I'm not doing CS but am doing another VLCD. I love it too - I lost 2.5st last year just before getting my BFP. I obviously had to come off the plan whilst pregnant, so I just ate healthily and hardly gained during my pregnancy. Since having the baby I've been bf'ing and I've been hungry all the time and haven't gone for the right choices :wacko: so I'm back on plan as of today and very excited! Good luck with your journey :flower:


----------



## suzib76

Its true enough that every time the op has come off the diet the weight has gone back on??


----------



## ttc_lolly

suzib76 said:


> Any weight loss programme that involves meal replacements can only work for the duration you are on it, it's not sustainable when you go back to eating real food.

I refer to your above statement. It isn't true, I know of plenty of people who have successfully lost and maintained using VLCD's. As long as you stick the re-feed/maintenance plan then it's just as successful as any other legit dieting method.

If you revert back to your old ways on ANY diet you will regain.


----------



## Becwantsababy

I agree with ttc_lolly. I am doing Cambridge diet and have lost 2.5st since 11th Jan. I originally did Lighter Life in 2009 and lost 5stone but then put it all on and more but I know the only reason is because I went back to eating the way I did before!!!

If you do not stick with healthy eating and exercise after losing weight on any diet, you will put weight on. It's simple maths, if you eat more than your body needs you will gain weight. 

Good luck with your diets x x


----------



## suzib76

That was exactly my point?
You have to change your eating habits


----------



## ttc_lolly

I was just quoting what you said as incorrect. Meal replacements work, and for the long term, providing you are determined to maintain and not go back to your old eating habits.

Sorry about the disagreements on your thread OP :flower: if you need any help or support feel free to chat to me, or Becky above seeing as she's doing fantastically on her VLCD right now. We can all help one another now and when it comes to maintaining :)


----------

